# Statewide ORV law on the move - HB4299



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Good news! The H-2 substitution for this HB4299 was passed by the House yesterday (5/21) and was transmitted to the Senate. It passed the House by a vote of 101 yeas and 7 nays. 

It is now time to start contacting your senators to encourage them to get it voted out of the Senate Committee with a recommendation to approve and to have it passed by the full Senate. The Senate Committee where it will likely land today (5/22) is the Senate Committee on Natural Resources, Environment and Great Lakes. 

This legislation allows every county in Michigan to decide for themselves whether or not to establish ordinances allowing restricted and regulated ORV use on its roadways, and provides for local control by municipalities--cities, villages and townships to do the same. 

It is good legislation that puts control of ORV use where it belongs--at the local, boots on the ground level. I hope you will actively advocate for its passage in the Senate by getting support from not only your Senators, but also getting local units of government to voice their support for the legislation by either sending letters to their Senator, or by establishing resolutions in support of the legislation. 

Steve


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Great legislation to support!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

How is this different from the current regs? I thought local twp had the ability to open/close roads to ORV use as it stands...


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

GVDocHoliday said:


> How is this different from the current regs? I thought local twp had the ability to open/close roads to ORV use as it stands...


Only on county roads. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> How is this different from the current regs? I thought local twp had the ability to open/close roads to ORV use as it stands...


Currently only cities, villages, townships, and counties north of M-46 have the legal option to open roads to ORV use.

None of the southern counties are currently covered under the law (a few exceptions in the thumb), and are prohibited from passing ORV ordinances.

This legislation will open up the rest of the state.

Steve


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

hitechman said:


> Currently only cities, villages, townships, and counties north of M-46 have the legal option to open roads to ORV use.
> 
> None of the southern counties are currently covered under the law (a few exceptions in the thumb), and are prohibited from passing ORV ordinances.
> 
> ...


AAAahhhh....Wow, forgot all about my southern brethren.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Thank you for this info and all the past updates that you have provided.

L & O


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Passed in the senate 27-11 on 6-19-2013.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

HOUSE BILL No. 4299............signed by the governor on 9-27-2013 for immediate effect.

This opens up the whole state, all counties, all townships, all cities and villages to *allow ORV use on the roads by ordinance*.

Some state highway sections *could *be allowed to be open to ORV travel (on the shoulders) if the Michigan DOT approved after being petitioned by a local government.

ORV travel would be allowed by local ordinance only.

Steve


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

hitechman said:


> HOUSE BILL No. 4299............signed by the governor on 9-27-2013 for immediate effect.
> 
> This opens up the whole state, all counties, all townships, all cities and villages to *allow ORV use on the roads by ordinance*.
> 
> ...


This seems backazzwards. Normally, laws are restrictive NOT permissive.

So, in this case, it appears illegal until made legal by law.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

WoW. said:


> ...................So, in this case, it appears illegal until made legal by law.


Yup, for the counties south of M-46. Law already allows counties north of M-46 to have ORV Ordinances (in addition to some others in the eastern thumb).

Here's the bill info, if interested. 

Steve


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Talked with my local township supervisor. I hope the discussion starts at their next meeting.
Make the call if you want to get the ball rolling in your township/county.

Thanks again hitechman.

L & O


----------

